
Alphabet’s Loon balloons now providing commercial internet service in Kenya - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/7/21315961/alphabet-loon-balloons-internet-kenya-telkom-4g-remote-areas
======
ZinniaZirconium
_However, the Times reports that the company has been criticized for launching
its balloons in parts of the country that already have developed internet
infrastructure and that some people in poorer areas of Kenya can’t afford the
phones needed to connect to its 4G service._

Yup. Exactly as expected.

